# S&W SW40VE problem firing; need help- New to forum



## Mike20b954 (Dec 9, 2017)

My first round will fire and that’s it. I can then re-cock the gun and drop out thelive round. Once I do that, it will fire the next round and then nothing again... I found this Tiny cylinder shaped pin is very loose and wiggles around. I was able to push it in snugly, but after firing 1 time, it’s back to being out and loose. Can anyone point me into what the part is to replace it, or what to maybe try?


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Do you have the parts diagram that came with the gun? I have the sd40ve it is different on the inside,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See my post at: http://www.handgunforum.net/smith-wesson/138530-sw40ve-not-firing-need-some-help.html

It is not necessary to post the same material in more than one place.
Everybody gets to see everything.


----------

